
Ask HN: Is Meteor(JS framework) is dying slowly? - anaganisk
I am not trying to assume anything here, but I recently read a blog post about the Kadira&#x27;s(meteor analytics platform) shut down claiming poor ROI, and it also seems like meteor developers are shifting their focus towards Apollo(GraphQl based) framework. Does it mean meteor may be eclipsed soon?
Many people complain that meteor is too much magic and full of surprises to develop enterprise grade apps, and it seems like meteor depends mostly on Galaxy for ROI. Given that meteor is not used much by enterprises, will developers slowly shift to Apollo(since GraphQL is in trend right now)?
======
geoffschmidt
Hi, Meteor cofounder and CEO here :)

Our Meteor business is thriving and we beat our 2016 revenue goal by almost
40%, driven by strong Galaxy growth. We expect that to continue into 2017
based on what we heard from a survey of Meteor/Galaxy users that we did
recently – they are using Meteor for mission critical apps and most of them
plan to write more Meteor apps in 2017. In line with this, we are growing our
Meteor open source team while also continuing to ramp up our work on Apollo.

The big difference between Meteor and Apollo is that Meteor is about new app
development (specifically in JavaScript), and Apollo is about a data system
that you can add to already-existing apps that are running in production at
meaningful scale. There's a place for both of these things and a lot of
overlap between them.

Meteor isn't going to take over all JavaScript development the way Rails took
over Ruby development, at least not anytime soon. That's just not how the
JavaScript ecosystem works. However, I think it will be the #1 full stack
JavaScript framework for a long time to come and will continue to be a really
great option for teams that want to build JavaScript apps quickly, especially
apps that have a realtime or collaborative element.

------
sgdesign
Meteor is not dying, it's just evolving towards more openness and modularity,
which is what people have been asking for all along.

This does mean _some_ pieces of Meteor (like its front-end framework Blaze,
for example) might become obsolete, but overall it's a good thing.

------
dvdhnt
For reference (I had to look Apollo up) -

MeteorJS: [https://www.meteor.com](https://www.meteor.com)

Apollo Graph Client: [http://dev.apollodata.com](http://dev.apollodata.com)

